# 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound system



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

My tv room is right next to my computer room (mid size apartment). I was hoping to get a reliable wireless surround sound system to work for both the home theater and PC.

Is this possible?

Equipment recommendations?

How much am I realistically spending for this goal?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

chefrob said:


> Is this possible?


Yes



chefrob said:


> Equipment recommendations?


You will need an AVR (Audio Video Receiver), speakers, and a wireless system. I've not used any wireless systems to make any recommendations. And hardware selection largely varies on your budget.



chefrob said:


> How much am I realistically spending for this goal?


A decent HDMI capable AVR will run $200+, depending on brand and features. Speakers will be at least double that amount, and the speakers are the most important part of the system. 

You could bundle together parts cheaper. Just note that the prices noted above are already low end. So it boils down to your budget and expectations. While I've heard good sounding cheap systems, (sound) quality isn't cheap. Go to a high end audio/speaker store and listen to some quality brand name hardware and you will quickly see (hear) the difference.


An example of wireless adapters: Rocketfish Universal Wireless Rear Speaker Kit RF-WHTIB - Best Buy


----------

